# Amazon Prime RESTAURANTS ONLY



## Kaka23 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi! i just switched from flex to restuarants in Chicago since I wasn't able to pick up blocks in flex. Now this week I worked like crazy and made over $700 including tips. My question is what if i dont acknowledge and begin a restaurant order? some orders are either late already or i won't be able to make it on time. sometimes i just ignore them. sorry for my english :v


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

I haven't worked restaurants in a while, but last time I did, the email reports stated that late deliveries from restaurants were not being counted in your metrics. It might affect your tip if you don't handle it the right way with the customer.... But in general I don't think you should just ignore an order if you're on shift, since you're paid for the block of time, not per order.


----------



## Aa1247 (Oct 10, 2016)

Where in Chicago do you normally deliver


----------



## Kaka23 (Apr 1, 2016)

Aa1247 said:


> Where in Chicago do you normally deliver


My service are is RIL1, I think this is new. They usually send me to downtown chicago but may vary Lincoln Park, Wicker Park etc.


----------



## Kaka23 (Apr 1, 2016)

sofla11 said:


> I haven't worked restaurants in a while, but last time I did, the email reports stated that late deliveries from restaurants were not being counted in your metrics. It might affect your tip if you don't handle it the right way with the customer.... But in general I don't think you should just ignore an order if you're on shift, since you're paid for the block of time, not per order.


I see... i might get deactivated if i keep ignoring late orders. Thank you!


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

You cannot just ignore a request! It will count against you.
I just ended an 8 hr day at 6PM. At 5:25 I got a restaurant order. I called support and they tried to remove it, but couldn't figure out how. I told them not to worry about it and I was able to complete the delivery @ 5:55. BUT on the way I got another request @ 5:50 that needed to be delivered by 6:24. I called again and spent 20 min on my ride home while support tried to figure it out. He wound up cancelling the order by mistake, lol. 
There is a support ticket created to try and figure out what the hell is going on. We used to be able to speak with 'Hot Wheels' dispatch, but they routed the calls to the main # about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> We used to be able to speak with 'Hot Wheels' dispatch, but they routed the calls to the main # about 2 weeks ago.


I prefer to put my shoe up next to my ear and explain what's going on.


----------

